# Does anyone know of a good eye cream?



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Solely for anti-aging/wrinkles and doesn't cost an arm and a leg to get it. lol...I'm not sure if I'm too young to use anti-aging products, although I've been using Neutrogena Healthy skin anti-wrinkle cream since I was 16. I just feel as though I should get a similar product to use on my eyes too. Any recommendation?






Thanks in advance!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 9, 2007)

Eye creams are essential and 'antiaging' only in the sense that they moisturize the area and thus 'plump' up lines, which makes even Vaseline a great eye cream! Have you tried Clinique All About Eyes or All About Eyes Rich? or is that too costly? I've heard great things about the rich formula.

HTH!


----------



## katnahat (Aug 9, 2007)

*Nivea Q10 Advaned Wrinkle Reducer Eye Cream*






You can get it at CVS for $11.99.

This is the cheapest high quality eye cream I've ever used. It's a very good moisturizer. It's very creamy and light. It smooths the tiny lines.

*Neutrogena Visibly Firm Eye Cream*






You can get it at CVS for $18.99.

This is my HG eye cream. It's wonderful. I can feel it firming the eye area as soon as I put it on. It is very moisturizing and it smooths those tiny lines. It's rich and creamy, but still light feeling.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 9, 2007)

I like the Nivea cream that Kat suggested


----------



## Kathy (Aug 9, 2007)

There are lots of threads about eye creams. Here's a few. Please search before starting new threads to avoid duplicates! Thanks! hth

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=Eye+Creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=Eye+Creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=Eye+Creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=Eye+Creams


----------



## pebbles81 (Aug 9, 2007)

i heard the clinique one is very good. right now i am using neostrata and i love it.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 9, 2007)

I use the Neutrogena anti wrinkle intense formula- I love it!!! It has already made a difference for me (I'm 29, btw) and I have only been using it for not even 2 months


----------



## mexican_girl (Aug 9, 2007)

I use Neutrogena Healthy Skin Eye Cream (Im 32)


----------



## karo377 (Aug 9, 2007)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin is my favourite too


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2007)

hmm, i should check that nivÃ©a cream, though i'm not a big fan of the brand.

i also second Clinique AAE, try asking for a sample at sephora, that's how i got it.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 9, 2007)

oh thanks girls. i think i'll try the Neutrogena one then..seems like everybody's liking it.






and sorry kaville, i'll do a quick search next time before creating a thread.


----------



## nelly (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Rizzie

I had a look at your picture

in your profile, your skin looks great..

But I say, you are never to young to take care of your skin.

You will reap later for what you are doing now ..


----------



## prettypretty88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a great free eye serum for dark circles that I found recently ( for US only though). You can get xxxspameditedbymodxxx. And if you have wrinkles, xxxspameditedbyModxxx


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think you can be ever too young to look after your skin! I'm sure you'll age really well if you've been using products since you were 16. I was going to suggest decleor eye cream but it probably costs an arm and TWO legs. It is really nice though. It's the only cream I've really felt DID something


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 25, 2007)

My Mom use Principal Secret eye serum, pretty good...


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 27, 2007)

Clinique "All about eyes" is a great eye cream IMO. I tried a sample of it last month and the results were surprisingly good.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been thinking about this same topic myslef. I need a little help in the eye area as well. I may have to try Neutrogena's.


----------



## drei (Nov 8, 2007)

i'd also highly suggest suggest creams by clinique, such as all about eyes. the price is rather decent, and this cream is inexhaustible also, a single container lasts for months.

i've heard that skin shouldn't be judged by its age but by its needs. i'm not an expert but that somewhat makes sense; prevention is better than cure. i squint my eyes a lot and so it causes early wrinkles



that's why i'd rather not save money on the eye area creams.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 8, 2007)

I like L'Oreal Wrinkle De-crease eye serum


----------



## Ally3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Neutrogena eye cream works for me when I am younger. As I get older (mid age) gosh!. The cream is less effective. I am now on



which I find that it is more effective. My guess that when you are younger your skin can practically adsorbed anything. As you get older your skin ability to absorb decreases.

However, you will only find very specialised product here. One eye cream and one wrinkle cream. None that is two in one.

Its a high end stuff here.

[/size]


----------

